# The Classics!!!



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's that time of year folks! The early races (OHN & KBK) were nice appetizers, but things really kicked into high gear today with great performances from Fabian Cancellara, Sagan and the boys from Etixx Quickstep. Cancellara looks strong and ready to rumble in the weeks to come. Etixx also signaled their intentions for this year with three in the top 5 or so. I can't wait for more!!!!!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

getting stoked. My interest in bike racing starts to wane after April.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

awesome finish today. Ettix played it right, great to see Stybar so close in defending last years win. Ettix rode a great race, Spartacus had the moxy and positioning for the win. Good on him.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> awesome finish today. Ettix played it right, great to see Stybar so close in defending last years win. Ettix rode a great race, Spartacus had the moxy and positioning for the win. Good on him.


I couldn't agree more. The finish always seems to be exciting at this race. It's what makes it one of my favorites.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent win by Fabs. One woul have thought Sagan was in perfect position for the win, but he couldn't hang on the climb. It looked to me like he might be carrying a couple extra kilos.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

JSR said:


> Excellent win by Fabs. One woul have thought Sagan was in perfect position for the win, but he couldn't hang on the climb. It looked to me like he might be carrying a couple extra kilos.


Sagan is almost always in the mix in this race, but never seems to be able to close the deal for some reason. To be fair, I don't think this race is a priority for him this year, but something strange always seems to happen with him near the finish. We will see what he looks like in the weeks to come. Personally, I think the top five or so here, Terpstra, Kristoff, and GVA are going to be so dangerous in MSR, Flandrers, and Roubaix. I am definitely looking forward to watching the battle.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Highlights:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The full race:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

they're gonna name section of the gravel after him
Stybar's gonna win a monument or 2


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

very happy for fabu, but dear god--how strong was brambilla yesterday? he sounded pleased with the podium, but what an opportunity--just 200 meters short of glory after having done donkey work the entire race.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> they're gonna name section of the gravel after him
> Stybar's gonna win a monument or 2


I believe in Stybar too, he's definitely one of my favorites. One of the exciting things about yesterday for me was the fact that three of my favorite pros were in the final four heading into the last few kilometers (Cancellara, Stybar, & Sagan).


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Very happy for Fabian. I'm very glad he's healthy this year. Really hoping he can win Paris-Roubiax one more time as well. Can't wait to see what Valverde can do at Flanders. His 10th place at Strade Bianche was actually fairly impressive considering he had 4 mechanical problems and switched bikes twice, first with a teammate and rode his teammates bike for over 30km before getting one of his bikes back.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I couldn't help but wonder what would be if Fabian was on Ettix not Trek. They are a much stronger classics team. I imagine he'd have another Roubaix or Flanders title.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

This race was so exciting.. I think I watched the end 2 or 3 times. Etixx played it real smart, sending Brambilla on that final attack, so Stybar could chill and not work. Sagan was almost there. I think it shows the he's close to where he needs to be, but not quite peaked yet. I think we'll see a good classics season from him if he's not struck with bad luck.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

deviousalex said:


> I couldn't help but wonder what would be if Fabian was on Ettix not Trek. They are a much stronger classics team. I imagine he'd have another Roubaix or Flanders title.


I wonder. His prototypical MO is to get in an elite breakaway and ride away from at them at the (you pick) 10K, 5K, or 1K kite. 

The Etixx plan seems to be to put two or more good riders in a small breakaway then step on their dongs.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

deviousalex said:


> I couldn't help but wonder what would be if Fabian was on Ettix not Trek. They are a much stronger classics team. I imagine he'd have another Roubaix or Flanders title.


He's win less. Too many chiefs on that team for his liking. Remember, he's done half of his winning with Bjarne Riis @ CSC/Saxo.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I love the Strade Bianche for the ...er... strade bianche and the landscape. That Monte Ste. Marie section is terrific. Of course the finish into Siena is unparalleled, and that high speed hairpin at 4.5 km to go makes my hair stand up every time.
Great race, maybe the greatest of them all. That it has no WT status is just incomprehensible.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love the Spring Classics. It's my favorite time of year. Pass the popcorn.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so with you all on love for this race and Classics season. I wish the majority of pro races were one day affairs, it changes the dynamics and it's just plain fun to watch because everyone is giving everything they have all the way to the finish.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I wrote a piece about the post spring classics blues a few years ago: How horrible it is to wait for action in those three three week long stage snoozes while waiting for Lombardia. I called it Classical Abstinence.

But but but: Next up Milano-Sanremo. That's a race! But also please can we have spring om the Italian Riviera this year?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> I wrote a piece about the post spring classics blues a few years ago: How horrible it is to wait for action in those three three week long stage snoozes while waiting for Lombardia. I called it Classical Abstinence.
> 
> But but but: Next up Milano-Sanremo. That's a race! But also please can we have spring om the Italian Riviera this year?


Lol on the post Classics blues. I get it every year! In fact, I really don't even have any true GC guys in my top 10 or so favorite racers to watch. Certain stages can be really enjoyable, but I can't stand it when we're one week into a three week stage race and it is already clear who the winner will be. 

That being said, the Giro is my favorite stage race by a significant margin. I dig some one week stage races that are really active like the TDU and some of the TdF prep races often are, but even those don't come close to bringing me the kind of excitement that our beloved Classics do. Like kbwh, I absolutely love MSR, but think I love Flanders just as much. I also love the Ardennes (probably my favorites, along with Flanders and MSR at this point) and Roubaix is so unique and fun in a different way. It's also the first full race I ever watched, so maybe I am biased because the Classics were actually my introduction to pro cycling in many ways.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

kbwh said:


> That it has no WT status is just incomprehensible.


I'm guessing it'll be a WT race soon. It's a young race in the grand scheme of things.



Rashadabd said:


> but I can't stand it when we're one week into a three week stage race and it is already clear who the winner will be.


I like how the tour mixed it up in the first week last year, but it seems the consensus of the riders was that it was 'too much' for them.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Post classics blues. I love that. I think all of us that love the classics get that. Granted my favorite racer is both a classics specialist and a GC guy, but I still prefer the classics. I love the Ardenes (although the fact Valverde is so good there certainly doesn't hurt), but my favorite is Pairs-Roubiax. The TdF is my least favorite of the Grand Tours, I much prefer the Giro and Vuelta. Of the one week races I like some better than others, Eneco is one of my favorites, but it's not on TV in the US this year.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Stybar did about a 3K break at T.A. for a stage win. Definitely showing great form


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Check out "Spring Classics - Velogames" thread if you want to take part in our fantasy league.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

congratulations, demare! i've watched that finish several times over and i still cannot understand what caused gaviria's crash. anyone have an idea?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

dnice said:


> congratulations, demare! i've watched that finish several times over and i still cannot understand what caused gaviria's crash. anyone have an idea?


no, I couldn't figure it out. I'm bummed. I had the impression Sagan was line up on that corner like he was about to make nasty move. Ah well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

JSR said:


> no, I couldn't figure it out. I'm bummed. I had the impression Sagan was line up on that corner like he was about to make nasty move. Ah well.


He was looking around for the peloton apparently. It was a disappointing finish, I was excited about the bunch sprint for the finish with Sagan and Cancellara involved. Oh well....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

It was definitely sad for both Sagan and Cancellara, but at least they didn't go down. Impressive display of bike handling skills from both of them.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> He was looking around for the peloton apparently. It was a disappointing finish, I was excited about the bunch sprint for the finish with Sagan and Cancellara involved. Oh well....


 The moment of truth, from velonews https://gifs.com/gif/jRLDB5

Sure enough, Sagan is diving in like he's going to make something happen. Quick reflexes saved him from catastrophe. Cancellara is on Sagan's wheel and does some kind of Ninja thing to brodie around Gaviria.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> The full race:


THANK YOU!!!! Watching it right now!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> THANK YOU!!!! Watching it right now!


No problem. It was a fun one.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MSR:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

DDV:


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Rashabad--your guy did a great job today. Never thought he'd outsprint Sagan, did you?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> Rashabad--your guy did a great job today. Never thought he'd outsprint Sagan, did you?


This race was a good one. I was a little surprised to be honest, but he's a special one man (both of those guys are) and he's often a real threat in any race like the one they were competing in today (one day races with some challenging climbs). These two basically grew up racing together as juniors. Sometimes I am suspicious that they agree to outcomes as they approach the line (see their finish at the Strade Bianche that resulted in the same order), but they are both so talented and fun to watch that they are both in my top 5 favorite racers for sure. 

Rashad


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I just finished watching the final KMs of E3. I was surprised that BMC and Trek (especially) did not contribute more to the chase and left it all to Ettix. Maybe Cancellara wasn't feeling it and didn't want the victory to go to Ettix?


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

if i'm cancellera and i blew myself and my teammates up bridging two full minutes to an etixx squad that not only gassed it when i had a mechanical, but, which also had four men in the chase, then i'm not doing squat. 

stuyven was willing, but when he asked cancellara if he should work, fabu told him "no".


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

dnice said:


> if i'm cancellera and i blew myself and my teammates up bridging two full minutes to an etixx squad that not only gassed it when i had a mechanical, but, which also had four men in the chase, then i'm not doing squat.


Ah, I dind't see that. The video I watched started after.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, FC chased forever -- 1:30 or 2 minutes back. That he took fourth is remarkable. (What was Etixx's highest finish?)


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

JSR said:


> The Etixx plan seems to be to put two or more good riders in a small breakaway then step on their dongs.


Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

deviousalex said:


> I just finished watching the final KMs of E3. I was surprised that BMC and Trek (especially) did not contribute more to the chase and left it all to Ettix. Maybe Cancellara wasn't feeling it and didn't want the victory to go to Ettix?


BMC did diddly. Ettix did heaps of chasing. Trek was shot from chasing. Had BMC lended a hand they may have caught them.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

What Trek and FC did was awesome getting back to the chase group and getting a 4th place finish! Great race! I think Kiarkowski beat Sagan slowly over the 20-30 KMs leading up to that finish. Great tactical riding!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like the WC held his own today


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Who's ready for Flanders???


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Who's ready for Flanders???


So ready....


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Who's ready for Flanders???


Ready!! Looking forward! I hope the Eurosport full race shows up on YouTube!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

so ready. Hope to find a vid link


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That was an awesome finish! Well, there goes the curse of WC jersey theory....

Tour of Flanders 2016: Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

So, can we discuss Paris-Roubaix? Or too early?

I noted that Cavendish is on the start list for Dimension Data. Also, 40% chance of showers.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

dnice said:


> So, can we discuss Paris-Roubaix? Or too early?
> 
> I noted that Cavendish is on the start list for Dimension Data. Also, 40% chance of showers.


Pray for rain, we haven't had a wet one in years
I think Cav will survive but doubt he'll be in the hunt

hoping for Boonen / Fabian / Sagan battle. Last chance it can happen

Go Stybar!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> Pray for rain, we haven't had a wet one in years
> I think Cav will survive but doubt he'll be in the hunt
> 
> hoping for Boonen / Fabian / Sagan battle. Last chance it can happen
> ...


I think this is Stybar's best Monument and I expect him to be in the hunt here as well. I don't see Boonen pulling it out, but I expect him to animate the race some. If there are no catastrophies, my guess is that it comes down to Sagan, Cancellara, and one or two other guys again. It might be Sep, or Terpstra, Stannard, or Stybar or a surprise like Oss or one of the boys from Lotto, etc., but a breakaway pack that includes those two will likely happen.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> So, can we discuss Paris-Roubaix? Or too early?
> 
> I noted that Cavendish is on the start list for Dimension Data. Also, 40% chance of showers.


It's never too early in my opinion.  Rain could make things really interesting and may increase the probability of a surprise win. I am interested in seeing what Cav does here, but I don't think a race like Roubaix is truly his "thing." He's done well in single day races in the past (MSR, British National Champs, World Championships, etc.), but Roubaix is a special kind of crazy.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I Am Specialized: Tom Boonen- 100% Legend


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

So, cannondale recruit Phil Gaimon, who has never ridden cobbles at the very last minute for P-R! This would have been a very good April fools story, but it's apparently true. 😀


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> So, cannondale recruit Phil Gaimon, who has never ridden cobbles at the very last minute for P-R! This would have been a very good April fools story, but it's apparently true. 


He's a tough bugger, so he might do better than we expect to him to. I still chuckled at the thought of it though. It looks like it would be kind of fun, if you could just stop when you got tired of it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sagan and Cancellara head-to-head cobbled classics comparison:

Sagan and Cancellara: The same but different - VeloNews.com

I definitely feel like they have similar riding styles in the Classics, but Sagan is a bit of a better climber and Cancellara had a more explosive motor in his prime (multiple time TT world champ). I enjoy watching Sagan a bit more because I like one day races with short punchy climbs most of all (Strade Bianche, Flanders, The Richmond WC course, and the Ardennes for example). I also like that he can win one week stage races, and hilly tour stages etc., but I am biased because his strengths are a better fit for the races I love. What say you? Fabu or Sagan (or Boonen) and why?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Sagan and Cancellara head-to-head cobbled classics comparison:
> 
> Sagan and Cancellara: The same but different - VeloNews.com
> 
> I definitely feel like they have similar riding styles in the Classics, but Sagan is a bit of a better climber and Cancellara had a more explosive motor in his prime (multiple time TT world champ). I enjoy watching Sagan a bit more because I like one day races with short punchy climbs most of all (Strade Bianche, Flanders, The Richmond WC course, and the Ardennes for example). I also like that he can win one week stage races, and hilly tour stages etc., but I am biased because his strengths are a better fit for the races I love. What say you? Fabu or Sagan (or Boonen) and why?


2 great classics riders! They are at very different places in their careers of course, and FC is still killing it, which makes me wonder about his last year... He's far from has been. Both are riders easy to root for! FC is a TT beast. PS is very different. While not a classic sprinter he does pretty well, like Mathews. While he gets dropped on long climbs, he uses short sharp climbs to kill his opponents. FC outweighs him by a lot. 10-12lbs or more. There's the dif. Powerful TT genetics for FC. Perfect classics genetics for PS? But Sagan isn't a threat in the big tours. I think 160 is just too heavy. El Pistolero is almost sub 25lbs. FC makes his killings on his pure power. PS makes some of his on bike handling and fearlessness! Sagan is closer to a traditional tour racer but he's way too big to go beyond stage victories. But of course, Wiggins blows up my whole point...haha!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Getting so close that you can almost smell it! There are some interesting articles out there today:

Paris-Roubaix: Stybar hoping 'cross skills bring advantages | Cyclingnews.com

Should Boonen retire if he wins Paris-Roubaix? | Cyclingnews.com

Paris-Roubaix from 1986 to 2015 - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com

Cancellara: Roubaix was love at first sight - VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> So, cannondale recruit Phil Gaimon, who has never ridden cobbles at the very last minute for P-R! This would have been a very good April fools story, but it's apparently true. 😀


This addition might actually be more interesting/fruitful:

Rumors & Rumblings: Van der Haar Takes to the Stones - Cyclocross Magazine - Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Sagan and Cancellara head-to-head cobbled classics comparison:
> 
> Sagan and Cancellara: The same but different - VeloNews.com
> 
> I definitely feel like they have similar riding styles in the Classics, but Sagan is a bit of a better climber and Cancellara had a more explosive motor in his prime (multiple time TT world champ). I enjoy watching Sagan a bit more because I like one day races with short punchy climbs most of all (Strade Bianche, Flanders, The Richmond WC course, and the Ardennes for example). I also like that he can win one week stage races, and hilly tour stages etc., but I am biased because his strengths are a better fit for the races I love. What say you? Fabu or Sagan (or Boonen) and why?


I'm a fan of Sagan's style as well; I feel my own riding style is similar as far as strengths (but mine is fraught with plenty of weaknesses too, lol). I was watching ToF and it looks to me that he is much leaner up top this season. It'll be interesting to see how that translates to his performances on the longer climbs.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

What a great race with such a surprising finish today!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Bring on the Ardennes!!!!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Vakoc might just be the real deal:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

^Roubaix was quite possible the best edition I've ever seen. The usual madness, fall of big favourites, plus a "my dead legs will attack your dead legs" Sanremo-like suspense all the way to the finish. So much more entertaining than a 50 km solo.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> ^Roubaix was quite possible the best edition I've ever seen. The usual madness, fall of big favourites, plus a "my dead legs will attack your dead legs" Sanremo-like suspense all the way to the finish. So much more entertaining than a 50 km solo.


It was really good. No doubt about it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

kbwh said:


> ^Roubaix was quite possible the best edition I've ever seen. The usual madness, fall of big favourites, plus a "my dead legs will attack your dead legs" Sanremo-like suspense all the way to the finish. So much more entertaining than a 50 km solo.


and an epic dead leg sprint


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Brilliant track craft by Hayman, though!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A surprising start to the Ardennes:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That was a fun race and a great win out of a surprising group of leaders at the end:

Liege - Bastogne - Liege 2016: Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Oh. I thought LBL was meh. 
Nothing happened on Redoute. Nothing on Falcons nest and beyond. Damn conservative riding.
The more climbs they put into the end of any race the less entertaining it will be. Put in 5-10 km of flat roads into Liege and we'll get something that's not as booooring as bloody La Fleche Wallone again. Maybe.

But: I have the classics blues again, mama.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Ugh, LBL got time shifted on NBCSports. I was only able to record 1/2 hour of it .

To think, I used to complain about OLN and Versus - who knew NBCSports would be worse.


----------



## wilde737 (Aug 9, 2012)

I had it all set to record and it recorded soccer, or football wherever you may be.... What a rip!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

kbwh said:


> Oh. I thought LBL was meh.
> Nothing happened on Redoute. Nothing on Falcons nest and beyond. Damn conservative riding.
> The more climbs they put into the end of any race the less entertaining it will be. Put in 5-10 km of flat roads into Liege and we'll get something that's not as booooring as bloody La Fleche Wallone again. Maybe.
> 
> But: I have the classics blues again, mama.


yup. For me it gets less dynamic after Roubaix and by this time I am depressed. Stoked that via proper feeds I was able to watch a minimum of 4 hrs of each race live. Granted it took waking up @ zero dark 30 out here on the West Coast but having sleep issues already, it wasn't that hard for me. Instead of tossing and turning and trying to go back to sleep, I got up, turned the race on and made coffee. Best spring viewing for me in a long time


----------

